# soft Corals



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

hi, all you are a great help,
what do i feed my soft corals pleaase, i have 4
which is the best formula without causing 
contamination to my tank


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

What type of soft corals do you have?


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

I have a torch coral, red polyps, purple shimmer mushrooms, zoa 
thx


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

You really don't need to feed them. You will get a bit faster growth if you do but it is totally unnecessary to feed them


----------

